# Wie fandet ihr die Gamescom 2010?



## PCGH_Thilo (23. August 2010)

Hallo,

wir wollen in einer Umfrage wissen, wie ihr die Gamescom 2010 fandet.


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2010)

[x] Gut, kann aber noch besser werden...

Die Wartezeiten bei den Spielen waren einfach zu lange...

Gut wäre es gewesen wenn es für FSK18 eine eigene Halle gegeben hätte....


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

Ich fands toll , manche spiele konnte man in ruhe noch in der Business Area zocken wie ich mitbekommen habe ,


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2010)

[x] Sehr gut, ich komme gerne wieder.

Das einzigste was ich zu meckern habe ist, da stundenlangen Warteschlangen an den interessanten Games. Aber dagegen kann man wohl nix machen^^


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

Doch werd VIP dann kommste einfach so rein ~.~


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2010)

Und genau deswegen hol ich mir nächstes Mal Presseausweise....


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

ähm ja kommste so in der GC rein aber nicht einfach so in die shows, hatte selber einen und musste auch anstehen -.-


----------



## Professor Frink (23. August 2010)

[x]Sehr gut, ich komme gerne wieder

Gab zwar klar das Problem mit dem Schlangen, aber da kann man halt nix gegn tun.
Und wenn wir drei Tagebuchschreiber an 3 Tagen Preise von über 300 € allein bei eurer Show abräumen, muss ich einfach des beste voten.
Die GTX 460 wird übrigends gleich bei mir eingebaut, SuperSonic Sled hab ich scho runtergeladn


----------



## Lexx (23. August 2010)

wie ich sie fand? gar nicht.

ich fand sie zu weit weg.


----------



## der Türke (23. August 2010)

War am Sonntag da, schade das die PCGH Stände nur bis Samstag vor ort waren.
Hätte es mir gerne mal angesehen.

Ich gehe Nechtest jahr, entweder am Letzten oder ersten tag, da ist es niemals voll und man muss sich für Diablo 3 maximal für eine Stunde anstellen.


----------



## Insecure (23. August 2010)

[x]Sehr gut, ich komme gerne wieder


----------



## Couldstone (23. August 2010)

War Donnerstags da. Hab mir direkt dafür frei genommen. War angenehm und nicht zu viel los, im Gegensatz zum Samstagsbesuch letztes Jahr. 
Den PCGH Stand muss ich aber irgendwie übersehen haben. Oo

Also nächstes Jahr wieder, aber nie wieder am Wochenende.


----------



## Herb_G (23. August 2010)

Das Wetter draussen war einfach viel zu schön, um sich das Gedränge mit den Menschenmassen lange anzutun. Die Location vom AmdGamesCon Camp am Fluss war ausserdem perfekt gewählt um die Zeit besser zu verbingen.

Sehr amüsant war der Informationsstand der Bundeswehr. 
Wo die US-Army z.B. mit Americas Army die Spielzimmer der Kleinen erobert, leistet sich die Bundeswehr ein schlechten blinkenden Verschnitt von Vertikaltwister. Ein bisschen peinlich auch die Show von Roccat, das erinnerte an Brot und Spiele für den Plebs.

Hat jemand länger Ruse anzocken können? Da würde mich ein Feedback echt interessieren.


----------



## ocjulchen (23. August 2010)

Die PCGH show war auf der Asus Bühne , hab selber den halben Donnerstag mit verbracht den stand zu suchen ^^


----------



## Wiborg (23. August 2010)

Ich habe meine Meinung zwar schon dazu in anderen Threads geäussert aber tue dies auf Grund der Umfrage sehr gerne wieder. 

Ich persönlich war sehr enttäuscht von der GamesCom 2010.  

War am Samstag kurz vor 09:00 Uhr dort. Offizielle sollte ja auch erst um 09:00 Uhr geöffnet werden. Allerdings waren die Hallen schon sehr gut besucht, wurde wohl schon vorher aufgemacht. Na gut. 

Egal ob Crysis 2, Dragon Age, WoW, The Old-Republik, CoD usw. anstehen durfte man mindestens 1,5 Stunden am Anfang (ca. 09:30 Uhr), ab ca. 13:00 Uhr mindestens 3 Stunden, für ca. 10 - 15 min spielen bzw. sich einen Trailer ansehen den man auch auf youtube oder auf den offiziellen HPs sehen kann. Kompetente Ansprech-/Diskussionspartner Fehlanzeige. Natürlich kann man nicht mit jedem Besucher lange quatschen- 2009 hatten sich die Leute aber noch mehr Zeit genommen - aber jemanden da hinstellen oder nur rumstammelt und keine qualifizierten Aussagen trifft - sehr fragwürdig. Zudem macht es auch keinen Spass sich dauernd anbrüllen zu müssen, weil jeder meint er müsste jetzt der Lauteste in der Halle sein. 

Auch fand ich den Auftritt einiger Spielerhersteller mehr als peinlich. Genannt sei als Beispiel Funcom, die auf gefühlten 10 qm2 und einer Handvoll PCs ein PVP-Spiel mit Grafik aus dem letzen Jahrhundert vorstellten. Hier hätte ich mir deutlich mehr erwartet, z.B. Werbung für AOC + Add ON oder ähnliches für die Fans. 

Die Gewinnspiele vor Ort waren der größte Witz überhaupt. Beim Alternate-Stand z.B. war eine "große" Verlosung. Der 3. Preis war eine Geforce 9800 GT, der 2. Preis eine GF 265 und der 1. Preis war eine 460 glaube ich. Das Ganze war nichts als den Müll aus dem Lager unter die Meute zu bringen (ausser der 460 vielleicht). Interessant war auch die Durchführung des Gewinnspieles:
Der Moderator hat den Namen des "Gewinners" vorgelesen welche per Zufall ausgelost wurden, dabei wurden von einem anderen Mitarbeiter gleichzeitig Give-aways in Forum eines Plasikarmbandes (Wert ca. 10 cent) mit NVIDIA-Aufdruck in die Menge geworfen. - Man glaubt es nicht, es haben sich tatsächlich welche darum geprügelt - Nun ja, der Gewinner sollte sich jedenfalls aus der Ganzen Menge bemerkbar machen. Wenn der Gewinner nicht innerhalb von ca. 20 Sekunden an der Bühne war, hatte er Pech gehabt und es wurde einfach der nächte Kandidat gezogen. 
Bemerkbar machen per Stimme bei dem Lärmpegel unmöglich - bemerkbar machen per Handzeichen unmöglich da alle ihre Hände in die Höhe rissen um ein Armband oder nen WLan-Stick zu erhaschen, an die Bühne kommen war nur mit Gewalt und viel Ellebogen möglich. 
Bei den anderen Veranstaltern lief es ähnlich ab. Ausser 2 Euro-T-Shirt (damit ist man bestimmt ganz COOL vor seiner Freundin ), 4GB-USB-Sticks (welches Jahr schreiben wir?) und sonstigen unnützen Sachen gab es nur blaue Flecke, den herrlichen Duft von Schweiss (und anderen undifinierbaren Ausdünstungen) und nen Hörschaden.

Wenn die Veranstalter anstatt in *unnütze* "Game-Babes" (Weiber in engen knappen Klamotten die Flyers verteilen, blöd rumhüpfen, künstlich lächeln oder einigen Kellerkindern ihr erstes Foto mit einer echten Frau ermöglichen) investieren würden und dafür mehr PC´s zum Zocken aufstellen wäre allen mehr geholfen. 99% der Prospekte landeten eh im Müll oder auf dem Boden und das 1% was mich interessiert habe ich mir selbst genommen.

Sehr fragwürdig hielt ich auch das Gewinnspiel einer PC-Zeitschrift (nein, es war nicht die PCGH ). Dort konnte man an einem Glücksrad drehen und hat ein Billig-Handy und Billig-Boxen gewonnen. Vorher musste man "nur" einen Zettel ausfüllen. Ganz klein unten war der Vermerk auf ein Probeabo welches sich automatisch verlängert, wenn man nicht nach erhalt des zweiten Heftes innerhalb von 7 Tagen schriftlich oder Fax kündigt. Das erste Heft erhielt man direkt am Stand...Habe mal die ganzen Leute gefragt, die mit dem Handykarton rumliefen, ob Sie wissen was Sie da eigentlich ausgefüllt haben...Das Ergebnis könnt ihr euch wohl denken. Gab es nicht mal so eine Sendung auf ARD - Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger?

Eine Katastrophe, in meinen Augen, war auch die OC-Vorführung beim Asus-Stand. Ein Moderator der NULL-Ahnung hat (zumindest was man inhaltlich seinen Aussagen entnommen hat), der mit blöden Kommentaren witzig erscheinen wollte und dem richtigen Fachpersonal ständig ins Wort fiel. Am Lustigen fand ich es als er eine Handvoll Kugelschreiber in die Menge werfen wollte und die Hälfte auf den laufenden OC-PCs landete. 
Das dortige Gewinnspiel... 3 Kanidaten sollten eine CPU übertakten. Vorkenntnisse im OC waren als Auswahlkreterium dringend von nöten. Im Endeffekt wurde nur das gemacht, was die Moderatoren dort vor Ort den Kanidaten gesagt haben. Dafür waren die Preise wenigstens etwas anspruchsvoller.

Es gab aber ach natürlich ein paar gute Seiten an der GamesCom.  Aber das negative hat meiner Meinung nach überwogen. Leider mutiert die GamesCom zu einer Massenveranstaltung wo Quanität statt Qualität das Motto ist. Wenn ich mich zurück erinnere gab es Zeiten da konnte man auf Spielemessen konstruktive Gespräche mit Entwicklern führen, sich Austauschen, Kontakte knüpfen, günstige Schnäppchen machen usw. 
Ich persönlich würde auch einen Tag begrüßen, wo nur Besucher ab 18 Jahren reindürfen und/oder einfach eine komplette FSK 18-Halle. (Wenn ich 16jährige in Elfenkostümen rumhüpfen sehen will, schalte ich den Kinderkanal ein.) Die Wartezeiten in Relation zum Spielen/Trailer sehen ist katastrophal und dazu fehlt dann die Zeit um sich alles in Ruhe anzusehen. 
Auch fehlten mir persönlich ein paar richtige Inovationen, z.B. Im Vorfeld der GamesCom über diverse Plattformen, z.B. PCGH 15 Leute aussuchen wo dann jeweils 5 am Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag Ihren PC mitbringen und dort von Profis übertakten lassen dürfen oder ähnliches. 

Sollte kein neues Konzept für die GamesCom erarbeitet werden war dies mein letzter Besuch. Meine Begleiter hatten übrigens den gleichen Eindruck wie ich gewonnen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (23. August 2010)

[X]Sehr gut, ich komme gerne wieder 
Obwohl ich gar nicht da war 
Trotztdem weiss ich das sie super war


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. August 2010)

ich würde höchstens mal vorbeischauen wenn ich grade in der gegend wäre... sehr unwahrscheinlich. ich wüsste nicht was mich aus dem schönen franken nach köln verschlagen sollte ^^


----------



## zcei (23. August 2010)

@ Wiborg: Samstag ist ja nicht der vollste Tag oder so 
Donnerstag & Freitag gings besser 

Ich hab "Geht besser" gewählt. Klingt zwar komisch, aber trotz Gewinn hab ich das Gefühl, irgendwas würd fehlen.
Vll bin ich zu verwöhnt von GC 2007, 2008, 2009 aber ich stelle jetzt nunmal Anforderungen 

Ich weiß nicht genau, was besser werden sollte, aber 2009 war nach persönlicher Empfindung geiler 

Egal, next Year wieder da


----------



## Testsieger (23. August 2010)

[x] war nicht auf der gamescom

denn nur original ist legal  (sprich leipzig)


----------



## Octopoth (23. August 2010)

[x] War nicht auf der Gamescom

Keine Zeit, Arbeit geht vor!


----------



## PeacemakerDT (23. August 2010)

[X] Weniger gut .....

Kann mich dem Post von " Wiborg " nur anschließen!!! 
unterschreibe ich sofort!

Die Leute, die die GC toll fanden, waren zu 80% Leute unter 18 Jahren die nichts mit FSK18-Hallen anfangen könnten! 

Wenn nächstes Jahr wieder so ein müll mit der Anstellerei und warterei ist, werd ich nicht hingehen!!!

Einfach 2 Hallen FSK 18 machen und schon hat man einen Großteil der nervigen Warteschlangen beseitigt!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. August 2010)

[x]War nicht auf der Gamescom
GayCom halt !!


----------



## thysol (23. August 2010)

[x] _War nicht auf der Gamescom_


----------



## HolySh!t (23. August 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Ich hab "Geht besser" gewählt.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht genau, was besser werden sollte, aber 2009 war nach persönlicher Empfindung geiler
> 
> Egal, next Year wieder da


Jo seh ich auch so.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. August 2010)

Weniger Gut

Die Wartezeiten waren einfach zu lange, weil zu voll.


----------



## Lyran (26. August 2010)

Mir gefiel es sehr gut, konnte bis auf Diablo 3 und CoD 7 alles ausgiebig spielen. War das erste Mal auf der Gamescom und fands sehr interessant, wird auf jeden Fall ein nächstes Mal geben


----------



## MiToKo (26. August 2010)

[x] geht besser
Die Wartezeit war wirklich ziemlich lang, hab mich deswegen auch nicht unbedingt dort angestellt. Außerdem fand ich das Angebot recht mager. Für mein geschmack zu wenig auswahl. Außerdem hätte man die Stände besser sortieren können. Das einzigste was großtenteils zusammen passt, war die Halle 9 mit den Rollenspielen, aber dann hätten die dort wirklich alle unterbringen sollen. Die lautstärke in den Hallen war für meinen Geschmack auch zu hoch. Bei den Verlosungen fand ich die Gewinne auch relativ mager, vllt. war ich auch nur zu spät da gewesen und die gute Gewinne sind die anderen Tage schon verlost worden. 
Außerdem bin noch nicht 18, fehlt noch etwa ein halbes jahr und brauchte mich so garnichterst bei manchen Spielen anstellen.

@Wiborg es sind nicht nur 16/17 Jährige die sich verkleiden, mehr Mädchen als Jungs glaube ich. Und nur so: Ich finde es echt mies, dass wir Jugendlichen immer beschuldigt werden uns blöd zu verhalten.


----------



## madmaik (28. August 2010)

Fand die im gegensatz zur Gamesconvention echt Super, trotz der gewaltigen Menschenmassen konnte man sich noch vorwärts bewegen, die Verantwortlichen haben sich echt Mühe gegeben damit´s ein Erfolg wird, nur die Wartezeiten jenseits der 3 Stunden hätten nicht sein müssen, aber wozu gibts denn die Presse- Aussteller- und Vip-Ausweise


----------



## stefan.net82 (28. August 2010)

(x) War nicht dort


----------



## Tolive (8. September 2010)

[x] _Gut, aber das kann noch besser werden
__Halle 10 hätte man sich sparren können bzw. atraktiver machen  können und dadurch andere Hallen entlasten können. Ansonstn war es eine  sehr gelungene Messe. _


----------



## avanar (2. Juli 2011)

war doch ganz ok... allerdings vermisse ich das flait der games convention


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

War leider noch NIE auf der Gamescom 

Aber dieses Jahr wird sich das ändern  Freu mich schonmal drauf 


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Black Goblin (12. Juli 2011)

[X] Weniger gut

Ich fand die Messe viel zu Überlaufen, wie das Jahr zuvor.


----------

